# 80 series 380 rumor



## Greg3458 (Sep 10, 2021)

I heard that Beretta may be reintroducing an updated version of the 84/85 380 pistols. Has anyone else heard this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

No.

But I am interested! I have a nickel 85 that I've had for years....would love to get a double stack 84.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, your post is the first I have heard of this.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Me neither. Unless they did some of the upgrades with them, that they did with the 92 series, then what's the point? I mean, I love my Model 84, but it's a primarily safe queen. I never see them, NIB, around gun stores anymore, and when you do, they run close to 800 bucks.

I bought mine used for half of that, but anymore, I would never pay that for a .380 Auto chambered pistol these days. If you can post up some sort of link about this information, that would be great.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I paid $350 for my nickel 85 way back. It is an excellent gun- just wish it was double stack.


----------

